
Post Quantum Crypto Standardization Process – Second Round Candidates Announced - dlgeek
https://csrc.nist.gov/News/2019/pqc-standardization-process-2nd-round-candidates
======
westurner
> _As the latest step in its program to develop effective defenses, the
> National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) has winnowed the group
> of potential encryption tools—known as cryptographic algorithms—down to a
> bracket of 26. These algorithms are the ones NIST mathematicians and
> computer scientists consider to be the strongest candidates submitted to its
> Post-Quantum Cryptography Standardization project, whose goal is to create a
> set of standards for protecting electronic information from attack by the
> computers of both tomorrow and today._

> _“These 26 algorithms are the ones we are considering for potential
> standardization, and for the next 12 months we are requesting that the
> cryptography community focus on analyzing their performance,”_

Links to the 17 public-key encryption and key-establishment algorithms and 9
digital signature algorithms are here: "Round 2 Submissions"
[https://csrc.nist.gov/Projects/Post-Quantum-
Cryptography/Rou...](https://csrc.nist.gov/Projects/Post-Quantum-
Cryptography/Round-2-Submissions)

"Quantum Algorithm Zoo" has moved to
[https://quantumalgorithmzoo.org](https://quantumalgorithmzoo.org) .

